
Facebook, Inc Consumer Privacy Litigation - unpythonic
http://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6153329-05-29-2019-Facebook-Inc-Consumer-Privacy.html
======
unpythonic
As referenced from "Facebook Under Oath: You Have No Expectation of Privacy",
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/18/opinion/facebook-court-
pr...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/18/opinion/facebook-court-privacy.html)

A very interesting dialog between a US District court judge and a Facebook
lawyer on how Facebook feels about privacy.

It seems that when pressed, Facebook says that as soon as you have shared
anything to anyone, even if you have your sharing settings tightly controlled,
you have no expectation of privacy with regard to that information.

